# Suche jemanden der mich wirbt ... (Fast leveling)



## Basher23 (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 

Nach längerer Abwesenheit will ich wieder mit WoW beginnen, jedoch habe ich den Content bis WoD durch daher intressiert mich dass meist langsame Leveln nicht wirklich.

Daher suche ich jmd der mich auf diesem Wege wirbt.

 

Was ich suche/erwarte:

 

- Allianz

- Aegwynn oder Outland

- Ich werde einen Monk oder Schami spielen (wäre gut wenn du die Rolle des tanks übernimmst zwecks Dungeon Rushing)

- Taschen und Gold für Reiten , desweiteren etwas Startgold (für etwaige Sachen wie Glyphen ect.)

- 2 Sitzer Mount ! (wäre toll, keine Pflicht)

- ZEIT ! (siehe unten)

 

 

Der Punkt Zeit ist mir deshalb sehr wichtig da ich im Schichtbetrieb arbeite, ich habe jeden Montag und Dienstag frei ! Daher möchte ich gerne bereits nächsten Montag (18.01) anfangen und in wenigen Stunden auf 90 sein (Rekord liegt bei ca 7 stunden) (ist also locker machbar !)

Wieviele Chars wir hochziehen ist dir überlassen, bei mir werdens max. 2-3 sein.

 

 

Ich suche also jmd der ab Montag + Dienstag Zeit hat 1 char von 1-90 zu ziehen , starten würde ich gerne am Montag in der Früh (ab 7 Uhr)

Wir können auch gerne TS benutzen, ist jedoch keine Pflicht.

 

Falls ich dein intresse geweckt habe und du die obrigen Punkte zu 100% erfüllst, kannst dich gerne per PN melden !

Für etwaige Fragen bitte comments

 

greez

euer Basher


----------



## Itsdeathadder (16. Januar 2016)

Hab dir ne Nachricht geschrieben würde mich freuen wenn du Antwortest.


----------

